

Ask HN: RoR/Ruby mainstream yet or still underground? - satyajit

Do you guys think, its practical to rely on Roby/RoR technology to expect a well-paying job in current market?
Having worked in several technology and platform, I have totally fallen in love with RoR/Ruby world - but at the end of the day, I need to make a living too! Currently out of job, and spending some quality hacking time with an RoR app, am wondering what you guys think in terms of RoR going mainstream for jobs in the real' world!
======
pclark
mainstream. Where you based?

